# What is this foreground plant?



## Prez (Jan 25, 2005)

Could someone tell me what the foreground plant is in the pic (arrow is pointing too),  I think I like the grass(Eleocharis parvula) and that plant in the front =)  THANKS!

Also..........I am in the very, very beginning stages of setting up my new 72 gal bow and would like to know.........If I am planning on a planted aquarium, do I set the tank up with it fully planted then go through with the fishless cycle steps?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Marsilea crenata (Aquatic Clover)


----------



## turtlehead (Jan 28, 2005)

it might be glooso both plants look the same.


----------



## FISHFACE (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't see the pic? I see the name and a table(like in Excel or Access). Why is this?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not sure why you cant see the pic, but the lighting seems to low to grow glosso. You could be right turtle.


----------



## Prez (Jan 25, 2005)

The picture is from this web site ::

http://www.aquahobby.com/garden/e_Eleocharis_parvula.php


guess I could just sign up on their message boards and ask too ....lol :fun:


----------

